# Help with picking an RCI Aruba timeshare



## coachb (Oct 29, 2010)

I've recently been offered (as a gift) a week in Aruba through an RCI exchange. Previously, my wife and I have stayed at the Ren (through an II exchange) downtown and enjoyed it. Our preference this time would be something on Eagle beach but would not have an issue staying on Palm beach at a nice resort. Some choices through RCI include: Aruba Beach Club, Casa Del Mar, Costa Linda, Playa Linda, and several Divi's (I've heard really good things).

Could anyone offer any suggestions on the above options?


----------



## lll1929 (Oct 29, 2010)

I would suggest you visit the following BB: http://www.aruba-bb.com/

They will provide lots of insight and opinions on Aruba resorts.


----------



## lvhmbh (Oct 29, 2010)

Aruba Beach Club, Casa Del Mar and Costa Linda are all directly on Eagle Beach.  Playa Linda is on Palm Beach in the high rise section (it is not a "high rise").  The Divis are not "on the beach" but across the road.  Costa Linda is 2 or 3 bedroom.  I would go to each of their websites and look at the resort, etc.  Linda


----------



## Larry (Oct 29, 2010)

coachb said:


> I've recently been offered (as a gift) a week in Aruba through an RCI exchange. Previously, my wife and I have stayed at the Ren (through an II exchange) downtown and enjoyed it. Our preference this time would be something on Eagle beach but would not have an issue staying on Palm beach at a nice resort. Some choices through RCI include: Aruba Beach Club, Casa Del Mar, Costa Linda, Playa Linda, and several Divi's (I've heard really good things).
> 
> Could anyone offer any suggestions on the above options?




When are you looking to go???? You say that all of the above are "choices" from RCI. Do you mean they are in their list of Aruba resorts or have you been given a definite exchange that was available through this gift?

The reason I ask is if you are thinking of going during high season I doubt that any of these will be available so I would not be looking for any specific resort and would be happy to get any on your list.

If you are looking for low season like September through mid December they are all doable.


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 29, 2010)

If you become a TUG member, you will have access to the TUG TS Reviews and Ratings for Aruba.


----------



## coachb (Oct 29, 2010)

They are all RCI resorts. Will probably go late May, early June 2011.


----------



## Blondie (Oct 30, 2010)

Playa  and Divi Phoenix are where more evening action is on the boardwalk connecting some major hotels and casinos. Beach up there is not, in my opinion as spacious or as nice. Costa Linda or Casa del Mar (in the 2 bed only) are on a lovely expanse of beach and are in a quieter location much closer to the town. Just depends what you want. some units in ABC are in the parking lot area with no view. Be careful and check unit numbers.


----------



## jadejar (Oct 30, 2010)

It is the Casa del Mar 1-bedroom units that are next to the parking lot, not Aruba Beach Club.  Casa del Mar 2-bedroom units and ABC are on the beach, next to each other and share facilities.


----------



## Anne S (Oct 31, 2010)

jadejar said:


> It is the Casa del Mar 1-bedroom units that are next to the parking lot, not Aruba Beach Club.  Casa del Mar 2-bedroom units and ABC are on the beach, next to each other and share facilities.



Thank you, jadejar, for correcting the mistaken opinion occasionally posted here that Aruba Beach Club is across the street from the beach. As an owner at ABC I can categorically state that this is not the case. It is the one bedroom CDM units that are across the street. If you look at the listing for ABC in the RCI directory you will see that it is directly on the beach. (And what a gorgeous beach it is!)


----------



## shar (Nov 4, 2010)

Correction to earlier poster who stated Divi's were not on the beach. Divi Aruba Phoenix is directly on beautiful Palm beach. (Divi's on Eagle beach are across the street)  We like Palm beach better than  Eagle beach that  is in front of Casa Del Mar and ABC.  The water is not deep in front of the Phoenix and that is the only negative for some people.  The location is great as on end of Palm Beach so you can walk to many restaurants, but not as crowded on beach as Playa Linda area of Palm Beach. All units at Phoenix are easy walk to beach and most have ocean view or slight ocean view.  Can't go wrong with this location unless you want deep ocean water to swim in and then you take a short stroll up the beach a bit. Wonderful large pool here plus a smaller pool and baby pool.

Shar


----------



## lvhmbh (Nov 4, 2010)

The poster specifically talked about Eagle Beach hence the response re Divi - not Divi Phoenix as it is a high rise.


----------



## shar (Nov 7, 2010)

"Our preference this time would be something on Eagle beach but would not have an issue staying on Palm beach at a nice resort. Some choices through RCI include: Aruba Beach Club, Casa Del Mar, Costa Linda, Playa Linda, and several Divi's (I've heard really good things)."

The orginal poster actually is talking about both Eagle and Palm Beach  (as quoted above) and not just Eagle Beach as previous post states.  I posted my response as reading the orginal response would lead someone who did not know anything about Aruba to believe that all Divi's were across the street from the beach.  I was clear in describing the differences about Eagle Beach and Palm Beach for those who have never visited the island.

Shar


----------



## hajjah (Nov 7, 2010)

I'm sorry, but I don't recommend Casa Del Mar if you want to really be at a Gold Crown resort.  We stayed there this past July for two weeks.  The units are *very dated*, including the appliances and furnishings.  We had a two bdrm/2 bath unit.  Parking was also a problem if you intend to rent a car.  On several occasions, we had to drive around for quite a while before we found parking.  We would have had to park on the street since the parking lots are public.  Also, the gym was horrible, but they did finally replace the equipment a day before we were leaving.  Yes, the beach is great, but that's not enough for me to want to ever stay there again.


----------



## MRSFUSSY (Nov 7, 2010)

*I Think That You'd Be Lucky*

To Get Something Once School Is Out And Family Vacations Really Begin.  As Stated Above, Look At All The Websites, Sometimes Even They Can Be Deceiving.  I Hope This Works Out The Way That You Want It To.


----------

